# Gibt uns keine Möglichkeiten, Stadt Bergisch Gladbach !!!



## United_Biker (22. September 2007)

Alles war ganz normal..  Wir fahren unsere Downhill Strecke runter die wir mit Mühe aufgebaut haben..so ging das ca 1 Jahr und die Strecke war schon richtug  gut ausgebaut...DANN .. Nächsten Tag wollten wir fahren und was sehen wir da ? Leute die unsere Strecke begradigen ....Dann haben wir sie gefragt was das soll.. SIe sind von der Stadt angeheuert worden das kapput zu machen ...sie haben uns erzählt das sogar Die Polizei von uns Reifenabdrücke genommen hat und das sowas eine Straftat wäre sowas zu bauen...Wir haben ihm erzählt "Deutschland macht zu wenig Sport".. er meinte " Dann geht doch in ein Verein spielt Fußball aber nicht sowas"......Mal ehrlich.. hat denn jeder Lust in nen Verein zu gehen und das NAtional Spiel zu spielen ?.. Manche brauchen halt neue Sport arten..(es hat sich nie einer beschwert das dort ne DH strcke stand"

DIe Frage ist eigentlich... Gibt es ÜBERHAUPT MÖGICHKEITEN um sowas bauen zu dürfen ??? wir haben schon alles mögliche getan... E_MAils geschrieben aber fast nie antworten und wenn doch dnan hat uns das nifht weitergeholfen..

Könnt ihr uns helfen ? (Wir sind eine Wachsenede Gruppe die gerne Fahrrad fahren)

mfg Jan


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2007)

Hallo
Keine Genehmigung, kein Bau!
Auch wenn es einen Moment lang gut geht und die Strecke keiner sieht. Irgendwann kommts raus. Dann macht die Stadt das, was in zahlreichen Stunden in mühevoller Arbeit errichtet wurde, in wenigen Minuten wieder kaputt.
Das Problem ist halt, dass sie das mit Unterstützung der Gesetze tun und ihr illegal baut.
Außerdem haben die von der Stadt immer recht.
Die sitzen halt einfach am längeren Hebel. Da kann man nix machen.
Außer man holt sich eine Genehmigung für den Bau.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## United_Biker (22. September 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Keine Genehmigung, kein Bau!
> Auch wenn es einen Moment lang gut geht und die Strecke keiner sieht. Irgendwann kommts raus. Dann macht die Stadt das, was in zahlreichen Stunden in mühevoller Arbeit errichtet wurde, in wenigen Minuten wieder kaputt.
> Das Problem ist halt, dass sie das mit Unterstützung der Gesetze tun und ihr illegal baut.
> ...



Ja die Strecke wurde ganz VERNICHTET !!  ich war soo am Ende.. das war echt viel arbeit.. ja die Frage ist halt.. wo man was aufbauen könnte .. also genehmigung und anderen kram damit sie auch stehen bleibt !!.. häätest du oder ihr da ne Idee ?

mfg Jan


----------



## zak0r (22. September 2007)

warum fahrt ihr nicht die schönen trails im bergischen? es gibt sehr viel technisch anspruchsvolles geläuf bergab, und die höhenmeter werden auch nicht mehr durch "bauen".


----------



## United_Biker (22. September 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> warum fahrt ihr nicht die schönen trails im bergischen? es gibt sehr viel technisch anspruchsvolles geläuf bergab, und die höhenmeter werden auch nicht mehr durch "bauen".





Was sagt mir das wo die Trails sind ?? 

Ausserdem...es geht ja nicht darum eine andere mögllichkeit zu suchen.. wie gesagt...wir sind schon eine Gruppe von Bikern...

mfg JAn


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2007)

Ja, die Genehmigung zum Bau musst du dir bei der Stadt holen. Das ist aber nicht so einfach. Der Weg sollte halt nicht von Tieren oder Passanten genutzt werden, er sollte wieder so herstellbar sein, wie er vor deinem Bau war,...
Kurzum: Die Stellen, an denen ihr evtl. (noch) bauen könnt, sind sehr rar und weiter weniger werdend.
Sehr wichtig ist auch, dass du nicht der einzige bist, der so eine Strecke haben will.
Wenn du eine Stelle hast, wo noch nie ein Tier oder ein Mensch gesehen wurde, noch dazu so ca. 1000 oder gerne mehr Unterschriften von Leuten hast, die die Strecke auch wollen, hast du eine kleine Chance auf eine Genehmigung.
Zwischen Anrtag und Genehmigung liegen aber sehr zähe Verhandlungen, die eher sinnlos erscheinen.
Im Vergleich dazu ist der Aufbau der Strecke dann schon ein Kinderspiel.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (22. September 2007)

Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage.....
oder "ich lass meinen Gedanken mal freien lauf")

Bekommt man überhaupt ne Genehmigung, etwas zu Bauen, wo einem das Gelände gar nicht gehört ?
Ist dabei eigentlich schon fast egal ob durch Kauf (Eigentum) oder Pacht / Miete (Besitz).

Was auch direkt die Gegenfrage aufwirft: Brauche ich auch eine Genehmigung, wenn das Gelände mir gehört ?

(P.S.: nein ich habe kein Berg-Waldgelände für sowas zur verfügung)

Aber mal angenommen, man bekäme so eine Genehmigung...
Wie siehts versicherungs-technisch dann aus ? Man wäre der Errichter und anschleissend Betreiber dieser Anlage.... was einen für evtl Unfälle haftbar macht. Das vermitlich sogar auch dann, wenn ihr gar nicht anwesend seid, und irgend ein Opa quasi oben aus Versehen abbiegt und dabei auf euere Rampe kommt....
Man müsste das also dann entsprechend noch per Zaun o.Ä. gegen unbefugtes Benutzen sichern. Vermutlich.  Denk ich mal so in meinem kaputten Kopf *GGG*


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2007)

Kannst du auf deinem Grundstück einfach ein Haus bauen?
NEIN, man muss jeden Bau genehmigen!
Sogar ein Gartenhaus, wenn es eine bestimmte Größe überschreitet. Die Baugröße ist das entscheidende. So sind sie, die Jungs von der Stadt.
Gruß Race-Kralle


----------



## zak0r (22. September 2007)

United_Biker schrieb:


> Was sagt mir das wo die Trails sind ??
> 
> Ausserdem...es geht ja nicht darum eine andere mögllichkeit zu suchen.. wie gesagt...wir sind schon eine Gruppe von Bikern...
> 
> mfg JAn



fahrt touren, dann seht ihr trials ohne ende? ich dachte, das wäre offensichtlich.


zum fall downhillstrecke: ja, natürlich gibt es eine möglichkeit!

1. ein landeigner erteilt euch die erlaubnis, auf seinem grund und boden eine downhillstrecke zu bauen

2. ihr kauft euch land dafür, so als gruppe von bikern

ich finde dieses illegale baugewerke unhaltbar. wald hier in der gegend gehört jemandem, wald ist schützenswert. es gibt mehr als genug wege und fahrbare strecken, selbst als vielfahrer kann ich bis auf zufahrtswege es vermeiden, einen trail jede woche wieder fahren zu müssen mangels alternativen.
sicher wird eine kleine downhillstrecke nicht soviel schaden anrichten wie gewisse forstarbeiten, mit dem kleinen unterschied, dass die forstarbeiten IMMER vom besitzer genehmigt sind und er da auch in der regel ordentlich geld dran verdient. 
wenn ihr illegal im wald rumgepfuscht ist das nicht euer problem, sondern das problem aller biker, die dann mit euch über einen kamm geschert werden.
selbst in skandinavien, wo es das jedermannsrecht für wege gibt, würde es nicht toleriert wenn wild rumgebaut wird.
eine permanente downhillstrecke ist sicher etwas, was schön für die biker der region wäre, aber illegal irgendwo an den hang? das ists nicht wert, dafür die biker wieder böse dastehen zu lassen.


----------



## United_Biker (22. September 2007)

naja par sachen sind hier ja wohl lächerlich.. Es gibt möglichkeiten alles zu umgehen.. z.B.  gibt es in einem anderen Wald einen ganzen park. Der Förster hat die Erlaubis gegeben... 1000 Leute gehen mit ihren Hunden durch den Wald.. Es ist nichts versichert.. Wie kommt denn das...Wenn man alles rechtlich/richtlich sieht.. kann man in Deutschland garnichts machen... 

Mir kommt das so vor.. das ihr nur das Negative an sowas sieht eine Dh strecke zu Bauen..... sogehsehen kannst du auch so denken.... Man fällt eine WAldstück wegen einen Fußballplatz... UND ?

mfg Jan


----------



## Airhaenz (22. September 2007)

United_Biker schrieb:


> naja par sachen sind hier ja wohl lächerlich.. Es gibt möglichkeiten alles zu umgehen.. *z.B.  gibt es in einem anderen Wald einen ganzen park.* Der Förster hat die Erlaubis gegeben... 1000 Leute gehen mit ihren Hunden durch den Wald.. Es ist nichts versichert.. Wie kommt denn das...Wenn man alles rechtlich/richtlich sieht.. kann man in Deutschland garnichts machen...
> 
> Mir kommt das so vor.. das ihr nur das Negative an sowas sieht eine Dh strecke zu Bauen..... sogehsehen kannst du auch so denken.... Man fällt eine WAldstück wegen einen Fußballplatz... UND ?
> 
> mfg Jan



Warum fahrt ihr dann nicht da? Dieser Park ist ja gerade mal 5 km von eurer zerstörten Strecke entfernt. Als Förster wäre ich auch sauer wenn an jeder 2ten Kuppen rund um GL illegale DH Strecken entstehen, wenn es doch schon eine, anscheinend seit mehreren Jahren von ihm geduldete Anlage gibt, die groß genug für alle ist..
Ach ja und in Wolfstall bei Glüdern (so 10 - 15km weiter) gibt es sogar es kleines legales zum RadHüpfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## United_Biker (23. September 2007)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Warum fahrt ihr dann nicht da? Dieser Park ist ja gerade mal 5 km von eurer zerstörten Strecke entfernt. Als Förster wäre ich auch sauer wenn an jeder 2ten Kuppen rund um GL illegale DH Strecken entstehen, wenn es doch schon eine, anscheinend seit mehreren Jahren von ihm geduldete Anlage gibt, die groß genug für alle ist..
> Ach ja und in Wolfstall bei Glüdern (so 10 - 15km weiter) gibt es sogar es kleines legales zum RadHüpfen



!. Lassen uns die PRos nicht darauf fahren
2. ISt das eine Dirtjump strecke...

Der war sehr sauer als wir dort gefahren sind....


mfg Jan


----------



## zak0r (23. September 2007)

United_Biker schrieb:


> Wenn man alles rechtlich/richtlich sieht.. kann man in Deutschland garnichts machen...
> 
> Mir kommt das so vor.. das ihr nur das Negative an sowas sieht eine Dh strecke zu Bauen..... sogehsehen kannst du auch so denken.... Man fällt eine WAldstück wegen einen Fußballplatz... UND ?
> 
> mfg Jan




na dann zieh nach afghanistan, da gibt es zig downhillstrecken und keiner achtet aufs recht!
wenn ein fussballverein ein grundstück kauft, kann er da doch einen fussballplatz bauen. es gibt keinen fussballplatz der einfach so mal auf verdacht gebaut wird, wie stellst du dir das eigentlich vor? "och, hier bauen wir mal n fussballplatz hin, komm lass uns den wald abholzen"




United_Biker schrieb:


> !. Lassen uns die PRos nicht darauf fahren
> 2. ISt das eine Dirtjump strecke...
> 
> Der war sehr sauer als wir dort gefahren sind....
> ...




welche "PRoS"? ich verstehe irgendwie das problem nicht.
wenn ihr technisch zügig bergab fahren wollt, dann gibt es zig strecken und trails die einfach so fahrbar sind, oft auch mit bäumchen zum üben des gehoppels und im rahmen von tollen touren leicht verbindbar  wenn ihr springen wollt gibt es auch genug schlickhügel in so knapp jedem ort zwischen köln und olpe.
wenn ihr droppen wollt gibt es genug und wenn ihr nur aufs dach der bushaltestelle klettert und da runterhoppt 
wenn ihr ne fest präparierte downhillstrecke wollt mit shuttle und gebauten sprüngen und schotterbefestigung und anliegern und und, kauf dir ein auto und fahr nach willingen und/oder hol dir das einverständnis eines grundbesitzers.
so ist das nunmal, das leben ist eines der härtesten


----------



## Krampe (23. September 2007)

Is schon blöd wenn man nur runterfahren kann. 
Das schränkt die Möglichkeiten bei der Streckenauswahl deutlich ein. 
Schlecht is auch wenn man nur 10 km am Stück schafft...


----------



## nrw-freerider (23. September 2007)

ich sag nur www.frosthelm.de!


----------



## zak0r (23. September 2007)

mal nebenbei, geht es hier um die strecke, die von erberich vom feld runterführt, mit den anliegern und drops bei  51.046N 7.119E (google earth)


----------



## Airhaenz (24. September 2007)

United_Biker schrieb:


> 1. Lassen uns die PRos nicht darauf fahren
> 2. ISt das eine Dirtjump strecke...
> 
> Der war sehr sauer als wir dort gefahren sind....
> ...




1. Sag Peter&Olli mal nen Gruß - da sind schon so viele gefahren. Normal stellen die sich nicht an. Wer fycken will muss freundlich sein..
2.Is was dran. Aber nen Freeride Teil haben die auch.

3. Hab auf anderen inoffiziellen Trails bemerkt, dass dort Wurzel abgesägt wurden, um mangelnde Fahrtechnik zu ersetzten und lange bestehenende Sprünge niedrig gebaut wurden, mit teilweise absolut unbrauchbaren Shape. Wenn man noch nicht ordentlich fahren kann, kann man sich auch aus Paletten, Brettern etc. auf einer Wiese/Parkplatz temporär was zum üben bauen. Temporär heisst mit Rückbau bei Verlassen der Stelle.
Als ich die abgesägte Wurzel endeckt hab, hätte ich denjenigen echt mal....können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (24. September 2007)

schlimm sind halt sachen wie das in erberich(koordinaten oben). da ist lauter zeugs in den wald geschleppt worden, teilweise ist das auch geschottert. da wurden rund und kanthölzer eingesetzt, breite hühnerleitern gebaut mit zig nägeln und und und. natürlich wurde es nicht weggeschafft. wenn das holz vermoddert ist, hast du da so knapp 1kg nägel quer im wald verteilt. 
sowas ist schlichtweg unmöglich und ist genau der grund warum biker so pöse purchen für förster sind.
scheiss kanadiervideos, jetzt müssen die trendkinders das hier nachäffen, ohne allerdings mal die relationen zu sehen. in der kölner bucht ist wald rar und schützenswert, in kanada ist endloser wald, da ist es verständlich wenn sich keiner kümmert wenn es ein bisschen versaut wird um ein kaff, welches dann viel kohle daraus zieht (whistler).


----------



## Schildbürger (24. September 2007)

Sandkastenspiele, Murmelbahn, an sowas dachte ich als das las.
Die Strecke dem fahrtechnischen Können anpassen?
Es ist schon was anderes X-mal den gleichen Trail runter zu fahren, als immer wieder die Herausforderung auf noch unbekanntem Gebiet zu suchen.
Ich finde es schon langweilig 5x im Jahr die gleiche Strecke zu fahren und suche und finde auch immer neue Trail's. OK, dafür fahre ich auch mit dem Auto zu einem neuen Startpunkt im Bergischen.

Edit:
Gehört das Gebiet dort nicht zur Gemeinde Odenthal?
Ich glaube die haben dort sowieso was gegen Mountainbiker.


----------



## Airhaenz (24. September 2007)

also an den Nägeln, geil ich mich nicht soo auf..das sollte man relativieren.

Wenn ich die Beschreibung so höre, hat sich ja seid Mai(ich glaub da war ich das letzte Mal vor Ort) noch so einiges 'negatives' getan?? Bis dahin gabs da keinen Schrott.Damals wurden die kleinen Erdkicker der Kids mit schweren Gerät eingeebnet(sah nachher schlimmer als davor).

Hat das vielleicht eine Art Trotzreaktion hervorgerufen?


----------



## Airhaenz (24. September 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Sandkastenspiele, Murmelbahn, an sowas dachte ich als das las.
> Die Strecke dem fahrtechnischen Können anpassen?
> Es ist schon was anderes X-mal den gleichen Trail runter zu fahren, als immer wieder die Herausforderung auf noch unbekanntem Gebiet zu suchen.
> Ich finde es schon langweilig 5x im Jahr die gleiche Strecke zu fahren und suche und finde auch immer neue Trail's. OK, dafür fahre ich auch mit dem Auto zu einem neuen Startpunkt im Bergischen.
> ...



Aber sicher tut es das. Als ich das mit der Wurzel gesehen hab, ging mir wie gesagt auch die Hautschnur ab. 
Wir haben es hier wohl, mit einem so bisher selten aufgefallen Problem zu tun, Anfänger des Freeriden entschärfen bestehende Trails..bzw bauen sich direkt hinter der Haustür (Eberich) Schrott"Hühnerleitern" zusammen.

Schlidgen liegt doch quasie schon im Bergischen, da kann man doch soagr eine Wuppertour ohne Auto Einsatz machen.


----------



## zak0r (24. September 2007)

erberich ist ja GL, daher dachte ich, dies könnte darum gehen. unabhängig ob es um das bauvorhaben erberich oder was anderes geht, halte ich es da für ein gutes beispiel, wie negativ sowas ausarten kann. ich war am wochenende in der ecke wandern und habe einen abstecher auf die strecke gemacht für bilder:

es gibt an die 10 solcher rampen, in denen ist viel holz verbaut und oben eine art schotter erdmischung welche so nicht aus dem wald sondern von sonstwo stammt




müll überall, beachte die nicht grade kleinen leitern




sprungrampen mit massig holz und dieser schotter sonstwas mischung und mit rundhözlern verstärkt bzw bäume abgeschnitten wie vorne rechts




überall diese table/doubles mit rundholz und fremdschotter, wohl weil die hangneigung den herren erbauern zu steil war


----------



## kacktus (25. September 2007)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Aber sicher tut es das. Als ich das mit der Wurzel gesehen hab, ging mir wie gesagt auch die *Hautschnur *ab.
> Wir haben es hier wohl, mit einem so bisher selten aufgefallen Problem zu tun, Anfänger des Freeriden entschärfen bestehende Trails..bzw bauen sich direkt hinter der Haustür (Eberich) Schrott"Hühnerleitern" zusammen.
> 
> Schlidgen liegt doch quasie schon im Bergischen, da kann man doch soagr eine Wuppertour ohne Auto Einsatz machen.




ÄÄhhhh, by the way.....

Das wort im sprichtwort lautet HUTSCHNUR - Da platzt mir die Hutschnur!!!


----------



## Airhaenz (10. Oktober 2007)

United_Biker schrieb:


> Alles war ganz normal..  Wir fahren unsere Downhill Strecke runter die wir mit Mühe aufgebaut haben..so ging das ca 1 Jahr und die Strecke war schon richtug  gut ausgebaut...DANN .. Nächsten Tag wollten wir fahren und was sehen wir da ? Leute die unsere Strecke begradigen ....Dann haben wir sie gefragt was das soll.. SIe sind von der Stadt angeheuert worden das kapput zu machen ...sie haben uns erzählt das sogar Die Polizei von uns Reifenabdrücke genommen hat und das sowas eine Straftat wäre sowas zu bauen...Wir haben ihm erzählt "Deutschland macht zu wenig Sport".. er meinte " Dann geht doch in ein Verein spielt Fußball aber nicht sowas"......Mal ehrlich.. hat denn jeder Lust in nen Verein zu gehen und das NAtional Spiel zu spielen ?.. Manche brauchen halt neue Sport arten..(es hat sich nie einer beschwert das dort ne DH strcke stand"
> 
> DIe Frage ist eigentlich... Gibt es ÜBERHAUPT MÖGICHKEITEN um sowas bauen zu dürfen ??? wir haben schon alles mögliche getan... E_MAils geschrieben aber fast nie antworten und wenn doch dnan hat uns das nifht weitergeholfen..
> 
> ...



Jan,

ich war gestern am Schöllerhof. Dort wurde anscheinend in den letzten 2Wochen wieder ziemlich wild rumgebaut. Bestehende alte schon bemost und bewachsene Sachen wurden kaputgebaut und mal wieder wurden Wurzeln aus dem Boden gesägen und quer durch die Botanik gefahren.

EIN TIP: LASST ES SEIN!  Sonst wird die Stadt GL(in Form des Forstamts oder wie auch immer) dort auch aktiv und es gibt gar nichts mehr !! Dort rennen sehr viele Leute rum, die dem MTB nicht wohl gesonnen sind.
So wie da gebaut wird, ging es an dem Hügel den du oben erwähnt hast auch los!


----------



## United_Biker (11. Oktober 2007)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Jan,
> 
> ich war gestern am Schöllerhof. Dort wurde anscheinend in den letzten 2Wochen wieder ziemlich wild rumgebaut. Bestehende alte schon bemost und bewachsene Sachen wurden kaputgebaut und mal wieder wurden Wurzeln aus dem Boden gesägen und quer durch die Botanik gefahren.
> 
> ...



Was soll das denn !!!!!
Ich kenn Schöllerhof nochnichtmal !!!  .. und wenn is mir doch kack egal was da gebaut wurde..  Ich merke schon man kommt hier wohl nicht als neuling an. DANKE AUCH !


----------



## Delgado (11. Oktober 2007)

United_Biker schrieb:


> Was soll das denn !!!!!
> Ich kenn Schöllerhof nochnichtmal !!!  .. und wenn is mir doch kack egal was da gebaut wurde..  Ich merke schon man kommt hier wohl nicht als neuling an. DANKE AUCH !




Hat Dein Weibchen ihre Tage oder hast Du ähnlich gelagerte Probleme?

Komm wieder runter und stell mal 'ne vernünftige Frage!


----------



## Airhaenz (12. Oktober 2007)

United_Biker schrieb:


> Was soll das denn !!!!!
> Ich kenn Schöllerhof nochnichtmal !!!  .. und wenn is mir doch kack egal was da gebaut wurde..  Ich merke schon man kommt hier wohl nicht als neuling an. DANKE AUCH !




Angenommen du kennst das Gebiet nicht, bist jetzt auf jeden Fall schon mal vorgewarnt  
Und da dir ja eh kack egal ist was einige so den Wald bauen(z.B.dein erster Beitrag), darfst du dich auch nicht Wunder, wenn die Stadt GL  ganz schnell was dagegen unternimmt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## United_Biker (13. Oktober 2007)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Angenommen du kennst das Gebiet nicht, bist jetzt auf jeden Fall schon mal vorgewarnt
> Und da dir ja eh kack egal ist was einige so den Wald bauen(z.B.dein erster Beitrag), darfst du dich auch nicht Wunder, wenn die Stadt GL  ganz schnell was dagegen unternimmt..



Vorgewarnt..Sachen die ich nicht gemacht habe ? Und ich kenn das Gebiet auch nicht.. warum angenommen.. was soll das denn .. 

Ich glaube wir sind mal ziehmlich stark vom Thema abgewichen..

Es geht eig. darum wo es möglichkeiten gibt etwas zu bauen. wo es erlaubt werden könnte oder ähnliches..

mfg Jan


----------



## Henrie (13. Oktober 2007)

United_Biker schrieb:


> Es geht eig. darum wo es möglichkeiten gibt etwas zu bauen. wo es erlaubt werden könnte oder ähnliches..
> 
> mfg Jan



Nur Papis Garten.


----------



## United_Biker (13. Oktober 2007)

Henrie schrieb:


> Nur Papis Garten.



Son Kommentar kann man sich echt sparen...ihr meint ich soll ne vernünftige Antwort geben...dann bitte ihr auch.. danke

mfg Jan  (Tut mir leid für den nicht passenden Eintrag zu dem Thema)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Oktober 2007)

"Es geht eig. darum wo es möglichkeiten gibt etwas zu bauen. wo es erlaubt werden könnte oder ähnliches.."
Auf diese Frage "Nur Papis Garten" zu antworten finde ich, ist eine vernünftige Antwort.
Oder hat er was dagegen?
Gruß Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (14. Oktober 2007)

> darum wo es möglichkeiten gibt etwas zu bauen. wo es erlaubt werden könnte oder ähnliches



Dazu kann dir warscheinlich nur die Stadt Bergisch Gladbach eine vernünftige Aussage geben, da das Umland quasi von denen Verwaltet wird somit also gehört. Auf Privatbesitz (Pappis Garten) düfen auch nur genemigte grösere Bauprojekte realisiert werden. Und im Stadwald oder sonstwo im Privatbesitz hat keiner irgentwas zu bauen oder shapen. Besonders wenn da noch Experten am werk sind die keine Naturverträglichen trails dirts etz bauen können sondern noch die Natur schädigen.( Wurzeln absägenn nägel in gesunde bäume schlagen, große Löcher budeln, planzen rausreisen bremsfurchen ziehen) Da braucht man sich wirklich nicht zu wundern wenn die Stadt da kurzen prozess macht.
Denn wir leben hier nicht in Bc und drehen auch kein Nwd.

Also wenn du da was bewegen möchtest solltest du ein vernünfitges Natur und Waldbewohner und Nutzer Konzept ausarbeiten, bei der Stadt antanzen und deren deinen Vorschlag unterbreiten. Hoffe du hast genug Holz und Erde inclusive Baumaschinen am Start um das Projekt zeitgemäß zu realisieren.

Die einzige Hoffnung in solchen fällen ist ein Landeigner oder Landwirt der euch erlaub auf seinen Grundstück zu bauen. Das dumme daran ist: Wenn jemand fremdes mal auf euren trails fährt und sich den Hals bricht ist der Landwirt oder Bauer dafür haftbar. Und deshalb machen es die meisten sehr ungern.

Also du siehst ja selbst so einfach ist das nicht. Aber Winterberg ist ja nicht weit weg..


----------



## Master | Torben (14. Oktober 2007)

United_Biker schrieb:


> Son Kommentar kann man sich echt sparen...ihr meint ich soll ne vernünftige Antwort geben...dann bitte ihr auch.. danke
> 
> mfg Jan  (Tut mir leid für den nicht passenden Eintrag zu dem Thema)



Was hälst du davon mal mit den Jungs von der genehmigten Anlage zu reden? Wenn ihr, wie du sagst, ein paar Leute seid dann werden die sicherlich nicht lange dumm gucken wenn ihr auch helft die Anlage in Schuss zu halten.
Und wenns da nichts für euch zum DHlern gibt - baut euch was - erweitert also quasi deren Strecke. Schließt euch mit denen dort zusammen, wäre jetzt so mein Tipp


----------



## zak0r (14. Oktober 2007)

United_Biker schrieb:


> Son Kommentar kann man sich echt sparen...ihr meint ich soll ne vernünftige Antwort geben...dann bitte ihr auch.. danke
> 
> mfg Jan  (Tut mir leid für den nicht passenden Eintrag zu dem Thema)





ganz einfach: überall wo es erlaubt wird. wenn du was schönes findest UND gerne "shapen und builden" möchtest, schau im grundbuch nach wessen grund das ist. dann fragst du nett nach, und mit etwas charisma und überzeugungsarbeit kannst du dir was bauen.

ich verstehe, wenn leute, die sich die arbeit gemacht haben, einen privat minibikepark 1. genehmigt bekommen und 2. schweiss und herzblut reingesteckt haben, keinen bock auf einmischung von so dahergelaufenen haben. 
du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die da hausrecht haben. zurecht, ist ihre arbeit, ihr schweiss, ihre mühe. fragt nett, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es biker gibt, die leuten fahren verbieten, wenn da nicht was vorgefallen ist bzw sie nur möchten das leute fahren, die auch bei der instandhaltung helfen.


----------



## Fantoum (11. Februar 2008)

ist zwar eigentlich nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber heute stand im kölner stadt anzeiger im bergisch teil das hier: http://www.rhein-berg-online.ksta.de/html/artikel/1201184463285.shtml


----------



## United_Biker (12. Februar 2008)

Fantoum schrieb:


> ist zwar eigentlich nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber heute stand im kölner stadt anzeiger im bergisch teil das hier: http://www.rhein-berg-online.ksta.de/html/artikel/1201184463285.shtml




vielen dank für den Link, aber da werden die MTBer wieder ins Schattenlicht gestellt...  Stimmt schon das einige den Wald zerstören aber dieser Artickel ist KRASS xD  übertrieben....

mfg JAN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Februar 2008)

United_Biker schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber dieser Artickel ist KRASS xD  übertrieben....


An welcher Stelle?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Schnegge (12. Februar 2008)

United_Biker schrieb:


> vielen dank für den Link, aber da werden die MTBer wieder ins Schattenlicht gestellt...




Wieso?? Doch nur der Teil, der unerlaubte Bauten im Wald errichtet... Der Sport selbst wird doch gar nicht in Frage gestellt... 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## United_Biker (12. Februar 2008)

Ja den Vergleich mit  Mittelalter (Ritter)  und Sport (Bikes)....

hehe


----------



## SFA (12. Februar 2008)

Ritter Sport ?


----------



## United_Biker (12. Februar 2008)

ZITAT:

Odenthal - Es ist schon einige Jahrhunderte her, dass sich die Bewohner des Ritterguts Erberich mit mächtigen Erdwällen und tiefen Gräben vor potenziellen Feinden schützen mussten. Die Spuren sind heute noch sichtbar und als Bodendenkmal ausgewiesen. Kamen die Belagerer einst mit Pferd und Rüstung, so fallen die Pedalritter heutzutage mit Helm und Rad ein. Die Wälle, auch Bauernburg genannt, dienen dabei keineswegs zur Abschreckung, sondern sind willkommene sportliche Herausforderung. Und so entbrennt derzeit ein neuer Kampf um das geschichtsträchtige Gelände: Zwischen Bodendenkmalpflegern und Mountainbikern stehen auch im übertragenen Sinn tiefe Gräben.


das mein ich damit


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Februar 2008)

United_Biker schrieb:


> ZITAT:
> 
> Odenthal - Es ist schon einige Jahrhunderte her, dass sich die Bewohner des Ritterguts Erberich mit mächtigen Erdwällen und tiefen Gräben vor potenziellen Feinden schützen mussten. Die Spuren sind heute noch sichtbar und als Bodendenkmal ausgewiesen. Kamen die Belagerer einst mit Pferd und Rüstung, so fallen die Pedalritter heutzutage mit Helm und Rad ein. Die Wälle, auch Bauernburg genannt, dienen dabei keineswegs zur Abschreckung, sondern sind willkommene sportliche Herausforderung. Und so entbrennt derzeit ein neuer Kampf um das geschichtsträchtige Gelände: Zwischen Bodendenkmalpflegern und Mountainbikern stehen auch im übertragenen Sinn tiefe Gräben.
> 
> das mein ich damit


Das ist nun aber keine Übertreibung, sondern den Artikel einleitende, vergleichende Prosa - also normales Handwerkszeug eines Journalisten. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (12. Februar 2008)

Fantoum schrieb:


> ist zwar eigentlich nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber heute stand im kölner stadt anzeiger im bergisch teil das hier: http://www.rhein-berg-online.ksta.de/html/artikel/1201184463285.shtml


 
Endlich mal ein Artikel bei dem nicht nicht pauschal geurteilt wird  .
Das man in solch Denkmal geschützten Gebieten nicht einfach irgend etwas hin zimmert sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein. Im Umkehrschluss hat man bei dieser Gelegenheit ja auch Fehler eingeräumt, das die Gebiete nicht gekenzeichnet waren und das man das nachholen werde. 
Hoffentlich bleiben die Schilder dann auch hängen!


----------



## Schildbürger (12. Februar 2008)

Leute! Tut euch den Gefallen und meidet die "kritischen Gebiete".
Ihr schadet eurem Image und wenn das Befahren nicht aufhört, wird es nur noch mehr Verbote geben.


----------



## JoKo1988 (12. Februar 2008)

Ihr müsst da sofort aufhören zu Biken!!!
Die Geschichte des Bodens ist viel zu wichtig und spannend 

Zitat:"Beispielsweise, dass die parallel zum Weg verlaufende Erhebung eine Besitzgrenze war, hinter der einst vermutlich Wein angebaut wurde, als der heutige Wald noch ein sonnenbeschienener Hang war. Oder dass die unscheinbare Vertiefung am Wegesrand früher als Goldloch galt und zahlreiche Schatzsucher anzog. Edelmetall sei hier jedoch nie zutage gefördert worden."


----------



## United_Biker (12. Februar 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Leute! Tut euch den Gefallen und meidet die "kritischen Gebiete".
> Ihr schadet eurem Image und wenn das Befahren nicht aufhört, wird es nur noch mehr Verbote geben.



genau so seh ich das auch ...

und immer freundlich grüßen wenn fußgänger vorbei kommen.. und wartet lieber bis sie von dr strecke sind..

mfg Jan   . so hat dann auch keiner nichts dagegen das wir was bauen (ausser leute die is generell nicht wollen)


----------



## RICO (14. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht entspannt sich ja jetzt die Lage auf der rechten Seite des Eifgenbachs, nachdem es auf der anderen Seite hinter dem Schöllerhof eine ziemlich professionelle und hoffentlich auch legale Strecke gibt.
Wenn man als Tourenfahrer so unterwegs ist, trifft man wöchentlich auf neue Bauwerke. Alleine in der Bensberger Hardt wird an mindesten 5 verschiedenen Stellen gebaut. Fragt man die Jungs an der Schaufel, dann kennen die aber nur Ihre Baustelle. Vielleicht sollte man hier mal alle Spots veröffentlichen, damit nicht Jeder was Neues anfängt. 

Schöne Grüße RICO


----------



## United_Biker (14. Februar 2008)

RICO schrieb:


> Vielleicht entspannt sich ja jetzt die Lage auf der rechten Seite des Eifgenbachs, nachdem es auf der anderen Seite hinter dem Schöllerhof eine ziemlich professionelle und hoffentlich auch legale Strecke gibt.
> Wenn man als Tourenfahrer so unterwegs ist, trifft man wöchentlich auf neue Bauwerke. Alleine in der Bensberger Hardt wird an mindesten 5 verschiedenen Stellen gebaut. Fragt man die Jungs an der Schaufel, dann kennen die aber nur Ihre Baustelle. Vielleicht sollte man hier mal alle Spots veröffentlichen, damit nicht Jeder was Neues anfängt.
> 
> Schöne Grüße RICO



... das ist eig. die beste idee überhaupt... viele biker kennen sich garnicht und bauen einfach drauf los..man sollte alle kennenlernen und zwar über dieses forum oder anderes...und zusammen überlegen was man machen kann damit förster und andere nicht die strecken abreissen...  sag ma wo ist denn der schöllerhof wenn ich fragen darf ? würde mich gern darüber informieren..

mfg Jan


----------



## Jerd (14. Februar 2008)

United_Biker schrieb:


> sag ma wo ist denn der schöllerhof wenn ich fragen darf ?



Hier


----------



## United_Biker (14. Februar 2008)

danke dir Jerd


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Februar 2008)

RICO schrieb:


> ... hoffentlich auch legale Strecke gibt.
> ...Schöne Grüße RICO


Wie ich die gesamten Trails dort kenne, gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht eine einzige legale Strecke (da wird überall nur illegal wie bekloppt gebuddelt und gebaut...). Oder wer sollte schon sein Grundstück zur verfügung stellen, Versicherung übernehmen bzw. Haftung ausschließen und sämtliche weiteren rechtlichen Fragen klären...
Das geht meiner Meinung nach nur über die Stadt (vielleicht vorher über einen Verein) - und dann sollte man vorher erst mal vorfühlen, wie die Meinung dazu ist.


----------



## juchhu (14. Februar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Wie ich die gesamten Trails dort kenne, gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht eine einzige legale Strecke (da wird überall nur illegal wie bekloppt gebuddelt und gebaut...). *Oder wer sollte schon sein Grundstück zur verfügung stellen*, Versicherung übernehmen bzw. Haftung ausschließen und sämtliche weiteren rechtlichen Fragen klären...
> * Das geht meiner Meinung nach nur über die Stadt *(vielleicht vorher über einen Verein) - und dann sollte man vorher erst mal vorfühlen, wie die Meinung dazu ist.



Das Fettmarkierte stellt den Dreh- und Angelpunkt dar.
Außerdem muss der Flächennutzungsplan und insbesondere der Bebauungsplan (B-Plan) eine solche Nutzung zulassen. 

Erfolg haben Umwidmungen nur in den seltesten Fällen.
Die Umwidnung der ehemaligen Deponie in Lindlar nach Versiegelung und Renaturisierung ist einer der wenigen Beispiele für eine erfolgreiche Umsetzung.

Sofern die Stadt/Gemeinde nicht der Betreiber der Anlage werden will (so wie in 99,99%) läßt sich das Haftungsproblem bzw. die Versicherung nur über einen eingetragenen Verein kostengünstig realisieren.

Bevor man aber hektischen Aktionismus an den Tag legt, sollte das direkte Gespräch mit den zuständigen Stellen/Personen in den jeweiligen Gemeinden/Städten gesuchen werden. 

In sofern ist Bernds Rat/Tipp der einzig sinnvolle Ansatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radonzrprobiker (14. Februar 2008)

in dem artikel vom stadtanzeiger haben die doch geschrieben das die den sogenannten freaks eine ausweichstrecke anbieten wollen ich werde mich auf jeden fall mal bei dem geschichts und kulturfutzie melden dann soll der mal nen spot klarmachen.
und am schöllerhof ist kein bodendenkmal oder so und die wurzeln die angesägt wurden stammen ausschließlich von baumstümpfen!!!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Februar 2008)

radonzrprobiker schrieb:


> ...und am schöllerhof ist kein bodendenkmal oder so und die wurzeln die angesägt wurden stammen ausschließlich von baumstümpfen!!!


Eingriffe an fremden Eigentum (und dazu gehören Sägemassnahmen) erfordern das Einverständnis des Eigentümers...


----------



## radonzrprobiker (14. Februar 2008)

zak0r schrieb:


> erberich ist ja GL, daher dachte ich, dies könnte darum gehen. unabhängig ob es um das bauvorhaben erberich oder was anderes geht, halte ich es da für ein gutes beispiel, wie negativ sowas ausarten kann. ich war am wochenende in der ecke wandern und habe einen abstecher auf die strecke gemacht für bilder:
> 
> es gibt an die 10 solcher rampen, in denen ist viel holz verbaut und oben eine art schotter erdmischung welche so nicht aus dem wald sondern von sonstwo stammt
> 
> ...



ich muss sagen das du keine ahnugn hast,ich bin da gefahren und auch alles gesprungen und muss sagen wenn du meinst das die hangneigung uns zu steil war hast du dich geschnitten.
du hast überhaupt keine eier in der hose du vollhorst!


----------



## United_Biker (14. Februar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Eingriffe an fremden Eigentum (und dazu gehören Sägemassnahmen) erfordern das Einverständnis des Eigentümers...



ich kann das alles einfach nicht mehr hören.. ich mach so weiter wie es vorher war...und fertig..


----------



## radonzrprobiker (14. Februar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Eingriffe an fremden Eigentum (und dazu gehören Sägemassnahmen) erfordern das Einverständnis des Eigentümers...



oh noch so ein cc futzi muss wieder klug*******rn


----------



## sibby08 (14. Februar 2008)

Herr schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel, hier haben es welche bitter nötig!


----------



## juchhu (14. Februar 2008)

United_Biker schrieb:


> ich kann das alles einfach nicht mehr hören.. *ich mach so weiter wie es vorher war...und fertig..*





radonzrprobiker schrieb:


> *oh noch so ein cc futzi muss wieder klug*******rn*





radonzrprobiker schrieb:


> wenn ich einen dabei erwischt hätte der die strecke die ich gebaut hab geplättet hätte *würde ich ...*



Auf die Gefahr als Futzi oder Klug*******er tituliert zu werden, aber die o.g. markierten Einstellung von Euch sind genau der Grund, warum Ihr immer wieder auf- bzw. neubauen könnt.

Die von Euch befahren Spots sind bekannt und werden nun laufend beobachtet. Ihr werdet da keine dauerhafte Freude an Euren Lines haben.
Die Spots befinden sich m.W. in ausgewiesenen Natur- oder Landschaftsschutzgebieten bzw. FFH-Gebieten. Nachdem jahrelang die 'Baumaßnahmen' ignoriert bzw. 'geduldet' wurden, haben einige Mountainbiker es in den letzten Monaten wohl übertrieben. Die bestehenden Gesetze lassen den Behörden nach Sach- und Kenntnislage nun keinen Spielraum mehr: Sobald nur die kleinsten Veränderungen z.B. an der Eifgenburg vorgenommen werden, müßen die Behörden (Forstamt, Untere Landschaftbehörde und Denkmalschutzamt) einschreiten.

Es gibt leider nicht viele Möglichkeiten:
Ihr sucht Euch einen neuen Spot, der von den starkfrequentierten Wanderwegen in Altenberg/Eifgenburg weiter entfernt ist und nicht unbedingt einsehbar ist. Dies ändert allerdings nichts daran, dass die baulichen Veränderungen nicht gesetzeskonform sind. Sprich, werden sie entdeckt und die Behörden informiert, muss erneut mit Abriss gerechnet werden. Außerdem können die Verursacher für die Kosten der Beseitigung herangezogen werden, mal abgesehen von möglichen Ordnungs- und Bußgeldern.
Ihr geht den offiziellen Weg. Tretet an die Städte und Gemeinden heran, oft kann der Besuch im Fachbereich Jugend & Familie die Türen öffnen. Dort sind die MitarbeiterInnen meist aufgeschlossener gegenüber den Wünschen der Jugendlichen. Die MitarbeiterInnen können innerhalb der Verwaltung Kontakte herstellen und wissen über Projekte und Planungsvorhaben Bescheid, die die Freizeit- und Sportangebote der jeweiligen Stadt/Gemeinde erweitern sollen.
Sollte die Stadt/Gemeinde über Flächen verfügen, die solche baulichen Veränderung und/oder Nutzungen als Sport-und Freizeitanlage zulassen, habt Ihr schon einen wesentlichen Schritt in die richtige Richtung getan. Wenn Ihr den Weg gehen wollt, den Punkt 2 und 3 beschreiben, dann setzt Euch mit Office(ät)MTBvD.de in Kontakt. Die helfen Euch bei den weiteren Schritten.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Februar 2008)

radonzrprobiker schrieb:


> ...dem aufs maul hauen.der stärkere gewinnt


Ihr seid beide noch ziemlich jung - so wird das ganz bestimmt nichts. Schon mal etwas von "Zivilisation" gehört - wir sind keine Urwaldmenschen mehr...


----------



## United_Biker (14. Februar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Ihr seid beide noch ziemlich jung - so wird das ganz bestimmt nichts. Schon mal etwas von "Zivilisation" gehört - wir sind keine Urwaldmenschen mehr...



ich bezweifle auch das es urwaldmenschen/steinzeitmenschen/affenmenschen gab..

und gewalt ist einfach manchmal ne lösung


@ steinzeit usw... auch wenn es angeblich beweise sind wegen skeletten und so weiter... wieso worden dann nie viele skelette gefunden und nur immer 1-3 skelette von jeder ebene ?? es gab keine affenmenschen verdammt xD die geschichten sind lächerlich... aber das coolste is ja immernoch die erde ist durch den urknall entstanden xD.. anscheinend so wie in starwars xD wo laser als strahl dargezeichnet wird

mfg Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henrie (14. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Herr schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel, hier haben es welche bitter nötig!



Job als Spargelstecher sollte gehen.


----------



## supasini (14. Februar 2008)

jau, da kann man mal so richtig auf die Köpfe treten...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. Februar 2008)

United_Biker schrieb:


> ich bezweifle auch das es urwaldmenschen/steinzeitmenschen/affenmenschen gab..
> 
> und gewalt ist einfach manchmal ne lösung
> ...
> mfg Jan


Ja ja ja - und die Erde ist eine Scheibe...


----------



## juchhu (15. Februar 2008)

Tach zusammen,

Freunde, Mountainbiker, das bringt doch so nichts. Unabhängig ob man nun die Handlungen einer kleinen Gruppe innerhalb seiner eigenen Sportart für richtig hält, aber sich gegenseitig anzumachen bringt doch rein gar nichts.

Die, die zig Jahre älter sind, vielleicht sogar selber Kinder haben, wissen doch, dass Jugend revolutionär ist. Ein Dagegenreden und Vorhaltungen machen führt nur zur Verhärtung der Fronten und bestimmt nicht in einen Dialog.

Und, Ihr Dirter, Freerider und Downhiller wisst doch selber, dass Ihr vielleicht hier im Forum mit krassen Sprüchen einen auf dick machen könnt, aber spätestens wenn Personalien ermittelt wurden und eine Anzeige ins Haus flattert, Schluss mit lustig ist.

Ich wohne selber in Bergisch Gladbach, einer Stadt mit einem 'Stadtwald', die Hardt und eine Menge Wald drumherrum. Ohne gezählt zu haben, schätze ich die Spots und Lines, die Dirter, Freerider und Downhiller in der Natur 'angelegt' haben, auf eine zweistellige Anzahl.

Was erwartet Ihr eigentlich? Dass jeder einfach in den Wald vor seiner Haustüre geht und ggf. mit Maschinen mal eben seinen eigenen Bikepark baut? Auf Flächen, die weder in Eurem Besitz (Pacht) noch Eigentum sind?

Das ist dann doch ein wenig blauäugig.

Ihr habt nur die oben beschriebenen Möglichkeiten, wenn Ihr nicht wenigstens den Versuch starten, den offiziellen Weg zu gehen, werdet Ihr mit Euren Spots und Lines das gleiche Schicksal erleiden wie Sisyphos.

VG Martin


----------



## United_Biker (16. Februar 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> Freunde, Mountainbiker, das bringt doch so nichts. Unabhängig ob man nun die Handlungen einer kleinen Gruppe innerhalb seiner eigenen Sportart für richtig hält, aber sich gegenseitig anzumachen bringt doch rein gar nichts.
> 
> ...





   Einer der besten Beiträge hier der auch Sinn ergibt und nicht immer dieses gegenseitige anfluchen  

nur.. da es den meisten /jugendlichen/kinder/erwachsenen fast unmöglich scheint eine legale strecke zu errichten bauen sie einfach darauf los was ich auch schon ehrlich selber gemacht habe... wer hat schon lust 1 jahr zu warten bis es vielleicht dann mal genehmigt wird eine gaanz kleine strecke erichten zu dürfen..
und wenn es dabei noch um "Naturschutz" geht. kann man nirgens bauen weil überall seltene arten von tieren planzen usw.. hier gibt...

Natürlich wäre es das beste wenn es eine "Große" strecke gibt.. denn es hat für jeden den Vorteil... DH/FR-er haben die Ruhe vor Fußgängern und Stress der Stadt... Fußgänger können endlich in Ruhe ihre Wege gehen und müssen sich nicht erschrecken das jederzeit son "Raser" vorbeifährt

Naturschützer können sich freuen das nur ein Waldstück befahren wird, sodass die seltenen Arten von Blümchen weiterwachsen/vermehren können..

ALSO "BIKER"....wir müssen eins werden  


mfg Jan


----------



## sibby08 (16. Februar 2008)

United_Biker schrieb:


> Einer der besten Beiträge hier der auch Sinn ergibt und nicht immer dieses gegenseitige anfluchen
> 
> nur.. da es den meisten /jugendlichen/kinder/erwachsenen fast unmöglich scheint eine legale strecke zu errichten bauen sie einfach darauf los was ich auch schon ehrlich selber gemacht habe... wer hat schon lust 1 jahr zu warten bis es vielleicht dann mal genehmigt wird eine gaanz kleine strecke erichten zu dürfen..
> und wenn es dabei noch um "Naturschutz" geht. kann man nirgens bauen weil überall seltene arten von tieren planzen usw.. hier gibt...
> ...


 
 Mit der Einstellung, die Du jetzt hast, erreichst Du sicherlich mehr. Überzeug mal Deine Altersgenossen.
Ich bin mir sicher das ihr damit viel mehr akzeptanz erreicht als mit dem aggresiven stil.
So werden wir eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henrie (16. Februar 2008)

United_Biker schrieb:


> Einer der besten Beiträge hier der auch Sinn ergibt und nicht immer dieses gegenseitige anfluchen
> 
> nur.. da es den meisten /jugendlichen/kinder/erwachsenen fast unmöglich scheint eine legale strecke zu errichten bauen sie einfach darauf los was ich auch schon ehrlich selber gemacht habe... wer hat schon lust 1 jahr zu warten bis es vielleicht dann mal genehmigt wird eine gaanz kleine strecke erichten zu dürfen..
> und wenn es dabei noch um "Naturschutz" geht. kann man nirgens bauen weil überall seltene arten von tieren planzen usw.. hier gibt...
> ...



Kreide gegessen? Hier eintreten.


----------



## Delgado (18. Februar 2008)

Henrie schrieb:


> Kreide gegessen? Hier eintreten.



So fähige Steinzeit-Theoretiker sind da super aufgehoben


----------



## Airhaenz (18. Februar 2008)

RICO schrieb:


> , nachdem es auf der anderen Seite hinter dem Schöllerhof eine ziemlich professionelle und hoffentlich auch legale Strecke gibt.



-Das wäre ja toll, wie kommst du denn da drauf?

-Leicht anderes Thema. Kennt jemand die Strategie der Entforstung im Eifgental  Es werden ja quasie alle Nadelhölzer abgemetzelt und dabei entstehen große Schäde an legalen wie nicht so legalen Trails. Vieler Orts sieht es aus wie nach einem Bombenangriff


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (18. Februar 2008)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> -Das wäre ja toll, wie kommst du denn da drauf?
> 
> -Leicht anderes Thema. Kennt jemand die Strategie der Entforstung im Eifgental  Es werden ja quasie alle Nadelhölzer abgemetzelt und dabei entstehen große Schäde an legalen wie nicht so legalen Trails. Vieler Orts sieht es aus wie nach einem Bombenangriff


Wie schon geschrieben habe: Das sieht mir alles nach illegalem Bau aus.
Und die Abholzung der Nadelwälder: Das ist meiner Meinung nach ausschließlich die Beseitigung der Sturmschäden von "Kyrill" - einige Wege sind heute noch (fast) unpassierbar.


----------



## Delgado (19. Februar 2008)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> -Leicht anderes Thema. Kennt jemand die Strategie der Entforstung im Eifgental  Es werden ja quasie alle Nadelhölzer abgemetzelt und dabei entstehen große Schäde an legalen wie nicht so legalen Trails. Vieler Orts sieht es aus wie nach einem Bombenangriff




Wahrscheinlich steckt der dahinter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=230017


----------



## Airhaenz (19. Februar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Und die Abholzung der Nadelwälder: Das ist meiner Meinung nach ausschließlich die Beseitigung der Sturmschäden von "Kyrill" - einige Wege sind heute noch (fast) unpassierbar.



Nöh. In Aberg wurde mit der Aktion schon vor Kyrill Angefangen.Ganze Waldstücke bestehend aus Nadelhölzer werden platt gemacht.

Klar, Nadelholz monokulturen sind ökonomisch interessant, ökologisch in unseren Breiten aber höchst fragwürdig. Sind halt nicht so standhaft bei einem stärkeren Lüftchen..

Aber warum müssen jetzt alle Nadelhölzer im Eifgental auf einem Schlag rausgeholt werden, mit den entsprechenden Transportschäden durch Forstmaschinen


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. Februar 2008)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Nöh. In Aberg wurde mit der Aktion schon vor Kyrill Angefangen.Ganze Waldstücke bestehend aus Nadelhölzer werden platt gemacht....


In 2006...?


----------



## Airhaenz (19. Februar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> In 2006...?




Yep, 

das Waldstück an der kleinen Brücke , wo 75% aller biker beim runterfahren am 90° knick und 98% beim rauffahren des 90° knickes schieben.
Besser kann ich es nicht beschreiben, halt unterhalb vom Thomashof.Direkt an der Eifgen. Dort war bereits 1 Woche vor Kyrill alles abgeholzt.Ob es nun 
am 31.12.06 oder am 09.1.07 war weiss ich nicht. Aber defenitiv vor Kyrill.


----------



## Delgado (19. Februar 2008)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Yep,
> 
> das Waldstück an der kleinen Brücke , wo 75% aller biker beim runterfahren am 90° knick und 98% beim rauffahren des 90° knickes schieben.



Ach da


----------



## RICO (25. Februar 2008)

Auf Wunsch einiger Locals gelöscht! Freesoul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GRISLY 78 (27. Februar 2008)

@ rico !! sach das mal nicht zu laut ! solange wie es gut geht  
zeitweise sind da 20 biker am schredden  und das nicht grad leise !
und wat die da noch so vor haben,is echt nen bischen zu goß !

meine meinung  
mfg eric


----------



## ralf (27. Februar 2008)

GRISLY 78 schrieb:


> @ rico !! sach das mal nicht zu laut ! solange wie es gut geht
> zeitweise sind da 20 biker am schredden  und das nicht grad leise !
> und wat die da noch so vor haben,is echt nen bischen zu goß !
> 
> ...



... also da weiß ich gar nicht, ob das überhaupt gutgehen soll. Als XC- und Tourenbiker "stolpert" man allenthalben über solche "Bauwerke".
Für mich behaupte ich mal, daß ich verantwortungsvoll mit der Natur umgehe.
Ob solcher Bauwerke schwant mir allerdings schlimmstes. 
Nicht, daß am Ende die Wälder hier in der Gegend für Biker dicht gemacht werden. Und das dann nur, weil eine Minderheit sich nicht darum schert, was sie tun und welche Konsequenzen das haben wird. Irgendwann ist der Bogen überspannt ...  

Also, ich möchte solche Bauwerke nicht tolerieren und würde (fast) soweit gehen die Macher anzuschwärzen ...  

Wer bauen möchte, soll in eine Kiesgrube gehen und mobile Spots nutzen!

Sorry, aber das musste jetzt mal raus!  

Intolerante Grüße, Ralf


----------



## United_Biker (28. Februar 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> ... also da weiß ich gar nicht, ob das überhaupt gutgehen soll. Als XC- und Tourenbiker "stolpert" man allenthalben über solche "Bauwerke".
> Für mich behaupte ich mal, daß ich verantwortungsvoll mit der Natur umgehe.
> Ob solcher Bauwerke schwant mir allerdings schlimmstes.
> Nicht, daß am Ende die Wälder hier in der Gegend für Biker dicht gemacht werden. Und das dann nur, weil eine Minderheit sich nicht darum schert, was sie tun und welche Konsequenzen das haben wird. Irgendwann ist der Bogen überspannt ...
> ...






das thema hatten wir schon durchgekaut.... und jetzt fängt wieder jeder damit an sich über andere biker aufregen zu müssen obwohl sowas nicht nötig ist....  sucht lieber mal ne lösung anstatt hier die kiddis in die pfanne zu hauen...


----------



## Airhaenz (29. Februar 2008)

United_Biker schrieb:


> sucht lieber mal ne lösung anstatt hier die kiddis in die pfanne zu hauen...



Hab zwar mit Forsbach nichts am Hut, 
..aber ich bin kein Kiddi  
Finde die Äußerung diffamierend


----------



## LoneStar (12. März 2008)

Hi!

Ich kennd die Jungs aus Forsbach ganz gut und ich weiss auch, dass die es bestimmt nicht sehen wollen, dass andere auf ihrer Strecke fahren.

@RICO 

ausserdem ist es unfair den Leuten gegenüber, zu verraten wo es Plätzchen im Wald gibt, sowas sollte man hier nicht weiter verraten.
Die Jungs haben viel Zeit und Arbeit investiert und wollen bestimmt nicht noch mehr Publikum  da oben.


----------



## SFA (12. März 2008)

Man kann's auch auf Youtube finden....


----------



## RICO (12. März 2008)

Ihr habt meinen Beitrag ja schon gelöscht, wozu dann die PN?

Ich verstehe Eure Geheimnistuerei nach wie vor nicht, geht es hier doch um Strecken die direkt an viel begangenen Wegen liegen. Ungemach droht sicher zuerst von den dort spazieren gehenden Anwohnern. 
Seit ein paar Jahren habe ich das Gefühl dass auch in Deutschland Mountainbiker im Wald endlich akzeptiert werden.  Diese Akzeptanz sehe ich aber durch die vielen Baustellen im Wald gefährdet.
Beschwert Euch also nicht darüber, dass Forstbeamte oder Gemeinden wenig Begeisterung für Euer Tun entgegen bringen.
Betrachtet die Angelegenheit doch mal von verschiedenen Seiten.

RICO


----------



## on any sunday (12. März 2008)

LoneStar schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich kennd die Jungs aus Forsbach ganz gut und ich weiss auch, dass die es bestimmt nicht sehen wollen, dass andere auf ihrer Strecke fahren.
> 
> ...



Interessant, ist also ihre Strecke. Merkwürdig, dachte diese wundervolle Strecke ist in einem öffentlichen Wald gezimmert worden, der wahrscheinlich dem Land NRW gehört. So schnell ändern sich also die Eigentumsverhältnisse.


----------



## sibby08 (12. März 2008)

LoneStar schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich kennd die Jungs aus Forsbach ganz gut und ich weiss auch, dass die es bestimmt nicht sehen wollen, dass andere auf *ihrer* Strecke fahren.
> 
> ...


 
Wo ist das Problem? 
Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Strecke und das Grundstück worauf diese gebaut ist, jemanden von euch Privat gehört, es wird ja von "ihrer" Strecke gesprochen. Baut einfach einen Zaum drumherum, um euer Eigentum zu schützen, wenn ihr nicht wollt das dort auch andere fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (12. März 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ... die Eigentumsverhältnisse.


Wenn Du den gesamten Thread durchliest, kannst Du erkennen, dass die "Bauarbeiter" nicht die geringste Ahnung von dem Begriff "Eigentum" haben...

@sibby08
Die Annahme ist falsch...


----------



## sibby08 (12. März 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> @sibby08
> Die Annahme ist falsch...


 
Denke ich mir, wollte nur einen Denkstoss geben


----------



## LoneStar (12. März 2008)

ach, ist Privatbesitz auf dem die Jungs bauen, haben auch die Erlaubnis vom Eigentümer.


----------



## Frosthelm (31. März 2008)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> -Das wäre ja toll, wie kommst du denn da drauf?
> 
> -Leicht anderes Thema. Kennt jemand die Strategie der Entforstung im Eifgental  Es werden ja quasie alle Nadelhölzer abgemetzelt und dabei entstehen große Schäde an legalen wie nicht so legalen Trails. Vieler Orts sieht es aus wie nach einem Bombenangriff



Hallo Airhaenz,

ich habe die Tage Gelegenheit gehabt, mit dem Leiter des Fachgebietes Hoheit der Forstbehörde (Bergisches Land) über genau dieses Thema zu sprechen:
Er sagte mir, - wie viele vielleicht auch schon wissen - dass gerade im Gebiet Altenberg/Eifgen benahe alle 2-10 Meter der Besitzer wechselt.
Dem Besitzer/Pächter obligt es nun wie er mit dem ihm anvertrauten Wald umgeht.
Wenn ihn also nach "Aufforstung" oder "Verwertung" ist, dann kann er das tun - es ist ja seins! Das kann im "Einzelfall" auch mal etwas derbe ausfallen - daraus ist ihm erstmal kein Strick zu drehen.

Ride on!


----------



## radonzrprobiker (31. März 2008)

frosthelm du tourenfuzie halt dich da raus sonst gehen wieder alle strecken um altenberg innen arsch


----------



## Frosthelm (1. April 2008)

radonzrprobiker schrieb:


> frosthelm du tourenfuzie halt dich da raus sonst gehen wieder alle strecken um altenberg innen arsch



Das hat sicher andere Gründe: 
http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen/altenberg/burg_erberich/index_ger.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (1. April 2008)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> Das hat sicher andere Gründe:
> http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen/altenberg/burg_erberich/index_ger.html



Tja, wir haben zusammen mit dem SGV vor drei Wochen in einem großen Planungsstab ein neues gemeinsames Projekt (inkl. Mountainbikepark und Wegenetz) im Sauerland vorgestellt.

Dabei kam wieder mal heraus, das der eingeschlagene Weg der einzig Richtige:
Konzept erarbeiten
Alle Beteiligten/'Betroffenen' an einen Tisch holen (ohne Presse!)
Professionell präsentieren
Konstruktiv diskutieren
Pläne und Konzepte optimieren
und in die zweite Runde gehen, bis alle Probleme (Auflagen, Zustimmungen etc.) in einem für alle Seiten annehmbaren Kompromiss gelöst sind
Leider beginnen die Meisten mit der Umsetzung bevor die Verhandlungen abgeschlossen sind. Darüber hinaus wird die Presse im Vorfeld informiert, noch bevor alle Beteiligten von den Konzepterstellern informiert wurden. Das ist schlechter Stil und kann bei unzureichend kommuniziertem Konzept schon im Vorfeld zu negativer öffentlicher Stimmung führen.
Dann in einer solchen Entwicklung das Projekt noch zu einem positiven Abschluss für alle Beteiligten zu bringen, ist fast unmöglich oder frisst Ressourcen, die an anderen Stelle fehlen werden.

Gut gemeint ist halt nicht gut gemacht.
Und gut gemacht fängt nicht bei der Realisierung von Projekten an, sondern in der Plannung und Kommunikation mit allen Beteiligten.

Die www.imba.com bringt es mit ihrem Leitmotto gut auf den Punkt:
speak
build
respect
ride
VG Martin


----------



## SFA (1. April 2008)

radonzrprobiker schrieb:


> frosthelm du tourenfuzie halt dich da raus sonst gehen wieder alle strecken um altenberg innen arsch


@ radonzrprobiker: Einfach mal den Ball flach halten!


----------



## juchhu (1. April 2008)

SFA schrieb:


> @ radonzrprobiker: Einfach mal den Ball flach halten!



Zickt Euch nicht an, arbeitet zusammen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4484508&postcount=65


----------



## end0 (3. April 2008)

wie die ganzen CC-Pappis auf den armen kleinen Freeridern rumhacken  ... 


einfach herrlich ^^


----------



## radonzrprobiker (3. April 2008)

haha frosthelm ihr fahrt die strecke aber lahm runter und nichtmal den steilhang gefahren

bin die nächste woche eh unten in odenthal und will da mal nen gespräch führen weil man uns eine ausweichstrecke angeboten hat....


----------



## Henrie (3. April 2008)

end0 schrieb:


> wie die ganzen CC-Pappis auf den armen kleinen Freeridern rumhacken  ...
> 
> 
> einfach herrlich ^^







Papis fahren da.


----------



## supasini (3. April 2008)




----------



## on any sunday (3. April 2008)

Da hat ja mein Tourenfuzzibike mehr Federweg. Papa Supasini, finde ich nicht in Ordnung, sich hier über die DH/FR Küken so lustig zu machen.


----------



## ralf (4. April 2008)

Henrie schrieb:


> Papis fahren da.



... wußte gar nicht, daß es in GL so tolle FABs gibt ...  

Ralf


----------



## end0 (5. April 2008)

Henrie schrieb:


> Papis fahren da.



tja mein pappi hat ja auch das bild gemacht ... der war schon oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fantoum (18. Juni 2008)

mal nen update zur ganzen sache in erberich/ odenthal:
http://www.rhein-berg-online.ksta.de/html/artikel/1212172886861.shtml
(läd bei mir leider sehr langsam/kaum, war zumindets heute (di) auch in der zeitung)


----------

